# CLEAR SCAN?! 12 week ultrasound gender prediction? Help!



## DivaMommy2Be

Hi ladies. 

I keep being told I have a clear scan for 12 weeks so anyone have any guesses on a boy or girl???anyone guess theirs at 12 weeks from their scan and end up right ? Dying to know lol. 

Thanks :) :

P.s anyone feel free to friend me on this lol, I'm new (ish) and up for chat with anyone:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 56


----------



## sugarpuff

I'm going to say :pink: :)


----------



## DivaMommy2Be

sugarpuff said:


> I'm going to say :pink: :)

Thanks!! I think girl lol.

And your baby is gorgeous in your avatar ! &#10084;


----------



## WantaBelly

:pink:


----------



## Lyndzo

I think girl :)


----------



## maybebaby3

I voted :pink:


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Boy :)


----------



## CathiiNoo

Boy! :)


----------



## Elpis_x

Looks like a definite girl nub to me :pink:


----------



## Bumblebee117

Girl.


----------



## JodeRM86

Girlie :pink:  xxx


----------



## hayley x

GIRL :D x


----------



## Rachel613

Boy!


----------



## AussieBub

I'm guessing boy.


----------



## DivaMommy2Be

Thanks ladies 

I wish we could know from 12 weeks!!!!!


----------



## JENNIBELLA

Girl


----------



## Mummy2B21

Girl :)


----------



## _jellybean_

I'd be really surprised. Has a tech at in-gender looked? If you go there and post, and ask for a tech to look in the title of your post (lovemy4, Coldwater, CC), they will answer. REALLY looks like you're having a girl hon.


----------



## DivaMommy2Be

_jellybean_ said:


> I'd be really surprised. Has a tech at in-gender looked? If you go there and post, and ask for a tech to look in the title of your post (lovemy4, Coldwater, CC), they will answer. REALLY looks like you're having a girl hon.

Thanks 
I have no idea who you mean though, what would I have to do? X


----------



## monkers1984

I think boy - but purely just a guess x


----------



## _jellybean_

You'd have to go to in-gender.com. Go to the ultrasound prediction section, and ask what people think, and in the title of your post ask for a tech (lovemy4, coldwater, cc) to look at your pics. You'd have to join the site though. Anyway, your pic looks really girly to me hon. GL!


----------



## DivaMommy2Be

_jellybean_ said:


> You'd have to go to in-gender.com. Go to the ultrasound prediction section, and ask what people think, and in the title of your post ask for a tech (lovemy4, coldwater, cc) to look at your pics. You'd have to join the site though. Anyway, your pic looks really girly to me hon. GL!

Aw thanks so much for your opinion and for answering again. I'd never heard of that site before but just posted my scan like you suggested. :) :)

So curious, it's driving me crazy lol
X


----------



## _jellybean_

Saw your post--edit your title and ask lovemy4 to take a look hon. Only posters I trust there re. accuracy are the techs.


----------



## shellideaks

I agree, looks like a girl for sure. Reminds me a lot of my DD's 12 week scan :)


----------



## lornapj83

I say girl


----------



## DivaMommy2Be

_jellybean_ said:


> Saw your post--edit your title and ask lovemy4 to take a look hon. Only posters I trust there re. accuracy are the techs.

Put lovemy4 in title, as well as others you mentioned. Is coldwater a tech cause they answered saying not a very clear nub shot.

Oh well! think I'm gonna just have to obsess till my 20week lol. I don't want to end up being convinced its one and it being the other x

Thanks :)


----------



## _jellybean_

Yes...Coldwater is a tech. I like the site b/c the techs will tell you things that we can't--like if there's only half a nub showing.


----------



## _jellybean_

OMG! I just read their replies! I'm really surprised, but I guess that's why I'm not an ultrasound tech. So I'd believe them hon that it could go either way. So sorry you didn't get an answer. What are you hoping for?


----------



## DivaMommy2Be

_jellybean_ said:


> OMG! I just read their replies! I'm really surprised, but I guess that's why I'm not an ultrasound tech. So I'd believe them hon that it could go either way. So sorry you didn't get an answer. What are you hoping for?

Yeah I'm gonna go with them cause I don't wanna end up on the gender disappointment forum lol. Don't worry hun, it was worth a shot to see what they said. Wouldn't want to go the next few weeks believing it's a girl tho , then get a shock if it was a boy or vice versa. 

I'm not really fussed either way. It's our first so whichever will still be a new experience. It's just driving me crazy not knowing lol! Plus I'm dying to buy some non-unisex baby stuff :)
X


----------

